
App.net And The Need for Social Networking Standards - joshfraser
http://continuations.com/post/29335242698/app-net-and-the-need-for-social-networking-standards
======
teawithcarl
Dalton has announced that APP.net will use Activitystream.es, Webfinger, RSS,
pubSubHubbub. (not sure about Salmon, an excellent open web standard)

Albert Wenger is a venture capitalist at Union square Ventures (earliest
investor in Twitter).

So it's genuine statesmanship that he would praise APP.net for its effort on
openness.

@Blaine (a world-class expert, open web protocols) Applauded the article, as
did I and nearly all 17 commenters.

It just that kind of "crossing the aisle" collaboration the tech world (and
Silicon Valley) needs to produce a protocol as superb as email or HTML for
social networks (federation). Beautifully written.

------
jonny_eh
Sounds good, but how does this fit with the app.net, $50 per year model?
AFAIK, app.net is still supposed to be a walled-in social network, but with
supposedly better support for third-party developers, no ads, and less spam.

~~~
jschlesser
I think the $50 model is going to get changed. My bet is that businesses
building social into their sites off of the app.net infrastructure will end up
paying. That was just to see if it was pursuing. Its not better support for
3rd party devs, the entire focus is 3rd party devs.

------
jschlesser
Dalton did back standards

<http://daltoncaldwell.com/a-response-to-brennan-novak>

